# Had my head where the sun doesn't shine.



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2019)

Pulled SD card out of my game cam knowing there were some pictures from being out several weeks.
When I went to import the pictures the computer said no images on card. 
How copuld this be, I had gottem many pictures from there before?

So I stick a different card in for a week and got the same results.
So scratching my head I pull the camera that is still lit up when the on switch is pushed. Return to the work bench and pull the batterys and measure the voltage in them. Not good and figure they wouldn't as the camera is around a year old.

It is getting late in the evening when I returned it to an area I wished to see what was useing the area. Quickly set the area free of waveing grasses and tree branches turned the camera on and tightened up the strap.

Couldn't check it yesterday as I didn't have time before going to meet my brother and sister. Didn't have time when I got home as it was near dark and I wanted to walk my dogs a bit.
So I get out there today and find I had put the camera up on the tree up side down. Also the sun did a number on some pictures. But at least the batteries it turned out were the problem.
I have flipped the pictures but notice the upside down date and time stamp.
















A Buck but the suns rays make it hard to see how big it is.





















Will pull the card tomorrow and see if the sun is still causeing a problem and if I still have it to close to the deer run way.


 Al


----------



## crowbuster (Sep 25, 2019)

I thought I had pulled all the tricks. You sir have me beat. haha I do like those wildgame innovation cams. Best yet on battery life and good pics


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 25, 2019)

I like mine but it is the olny one I have and had so do not know if others are better.

Batterys in it were nearly a year old if not I will have to check. Still had a whole volt left when I checked with the DVM.

First picture taken was 3:05PM 10-23-18.



 Al


----------



## esshup (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't slide that teeny, tiny slide on the side of the SD card or it won't accept pictures. Lost a weeks worth by doing that by mistake.


----------

